# Antler Statesman



## NYWoodturner (Jan 17, 2014)

I had someone request a pen put of antler that they provided. 
This is a Statesman kit. I stabilized the antler and finished with three coats of Tru-Oil
The photos are quick shots I took with my phone.

Reactions: Like 12 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 17, 2014)

Elegant looking pen with a very nice finish!


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 17, 2014)

Very nice Scott, the antler goes very well with the components.... Very nice fit and finish


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 17, 2014)

Elegant was the first thing that came to mind upon seeing this Scott ! It's a beauty !!!


----------



## Molokai (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice work. I love it. Finish is outstanding


----------



## Tclem (Jan 17, 2014)

Awesome work.


----------



## TMAC (Jan 18, 2014)

Classy pen Scott. Finish looks good.


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 18, 2014)

Elegant! Antlers are so cool. 100% bone and loaded with all sorts of minerals. A deer's antlers grow faster than any than any other body part in nature. An antler will grow faster than even the fastest spreading cancers. ( I read this on the internet so it MUST be true) Maybe our resident doc DKMD could confirm or deny my wild exaggerations. Gary


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jan 18, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 18, 2014)

I'd never thought about stabilizing antler, Looks really good!


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 18, 2014)

Your Form, Fit and Finish look great from here.
Well done.
BTW, how did you stabilize, CA?

Les


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 18, 2014)

That's great Scott! Does antler stink when you turn it? I wouldn't dig that part... How long do you wait between tru-oil coats? It looks great, but I'm thinking tru-oil would not work on diw, or other oily woods that don't like oil finishes... any experiences with that?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys.
Les - I use the same resin I do on wood. I use Jon Kennedy's ZRK-90. It made a huge difference. I have turned antler several times before but was the first time I stabilized it. Sanded to 600 and it looked like glass before any finish.

Barry - it stinks like having a bad tooth drilled while your drilling it. The smell isn't bad at all while turning. I have tried Tru-Oil on some oily woods and had a really tough time. 24 hours between coats


----------



## winters98 (Jan 18, 2014)

Great work,

Antler is such an easy material to turn once on the lathe. What does something like that go far all done?


----------



## DKMD (Jan 18, 2014)

That's cool, Scott! Handsome was the first adjective that came to mind.

Gary, I don't know anything about antlers or tumors, but I do know that turning antler smells a lot like cutting human bone.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 18, 2014)

winters98 said:


> Great work,
> 
> Antler is such an easy material to turn once on the lathe. What does something like that go far all done?



Well - He's a friend and the barter system is contagious... I'm doing this one for a bottle of 15 year old single malt scotch

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## longbeard (Jan 19, 2014)

Great looking pen Scott. When i do my antler pens, i either do a ca finish or no finish at all. I just go thru my sanding routine, MM pads then Novus #3 then #2.
As far as the smell goes, AWEFULL, you should have, at least, a dust mask of some type on, dont breath that stuff in, NASTY. 


Harry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Jan 19, 2014)

That's a beauty, Scott!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 19, 2014)

That's an awesome looking pen. I have a bunch of antlers saved from my hunting days for the very same thing. Still tooling up for pens.


----------



## bamafatboy (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice pen indeed, i make some jr gents out of antler, and they sell good.


----------

